
How Counter-Strike spawned a $5B gambling market you've never heard of - golfstrom
http://www.espn.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/18510975/how-counter-strike-turned-teenager-compulsive-gambler?resubmitted=true
======
Neliquat
I think if you have interacted much with the Steam platform, you already knew.
Basically just marketing gambling and ponzi schemes to kids. Using names like
Giveaways, Raffles, Unboxing etc they even make it transparent to the parent
in many cases. Speaking of cases, which are the built-in buy in raffle in
CSGO, they seem to have taken the idea already made standard. Most are fixed
for the admins, who can easily be found flaunting rare items in various games.
Valve has tried to distance themselves so far, but have recently started
taking action as it was hurting their bottom line.

